# Pic of Bonnie sans bandage



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

We went to the vet today for Bonnie to have her stitches removed. They took her in the back. Minutes later, I heard her crying so hard that I had to leave the office. Waited about 5 minutes and went back in. No more crying. Turns out, she was crying because she was in the cage waiting for Dr. Michelle...

Is my baby a drama queen, or what? OR, am I a horrible mother because I couldnt' stand to hear her crying? (Or, both?)

Dr. Michelle said she didn't make a peep while she removed the stitches.:smilie_tischkante:

Anyway, here's a pic of my girl last night, and today, post-stitches. We stopped for an iced tea at the corner restaurant, where they call her Monkey, and one of the waiters said her leg looked like one of their baby lamb chops!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I'm the same way with my girls when they cry. Couldn't help but laugh about it being because she was in the cage and NOT because she was in pain when they took out the stitches. 

Glad that she is doing so well. Love her little "lamb chop" leg.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Linda, I can imagine what you were visualizing while hearing little Bonnie crying.... bet your heart was breaking!.. I know MINE was thinking she was hurting! LOL.... sooo yeah.. your little girl MAY be a bit of a drama queen LOL , but you certainly aren't a horrible mom for being upset hearing her!! I'd have been freaking if it was one of mine that i heard like that!!!! 

Glad her leg is coming along well.... amazing how tiny their legs do look when shaved down eh?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww Bonnie, good to see you doing well and recuperating so well after your little surgery! We think your lamb chop leg looks cute too!!!  

Linda, don't worry I'm the exact same way with Bailey - my vet usually asks me to leave the room when he needs to get shots or anything, because I freak out more than he does!

Soooo glad to hear that she's doing so well, Linda!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's so funny. How adorable is her teeny little leg?!!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoox


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Her little Lambchop looks like it is healing well :thumbsup:.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- I'm the same way with my girls when they cry. Couldn't help but laugh about it being because she was in the cage and NOT because she was in pain when they took out the stitches.
> 
> Glad that she is doing so well. Love her little "lamb chop" leg.


I know, Lynn - she absolutely HATES being in a cage. She's really a little toughie when it comes to surgery, shots, having her temp taken, etc. But put her in a cage and it's a whole other story!



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Linda, I can imagine what you were visualizing while hearing little Bonnie crying.... bet your heart was breaking!.. I know MINE was thinking she was hurting! LOL.... sooo yeah.. your little girl MAY be a bit of a drama queen LOL , but you certainly aren't a horrible mom for being upset hearing her!! I'd have been freaking if it was one of mine that i heard like that!!!!
> 
> Glad her leg is coming along well.... amazing how tiny their legs do look when shaved down eh?


The funny thing is, Terry, I even talked to her while we were walking up to the vet's office. I told her that Dr. Michelle was going to take her stitches out, and that I expected her to be stoic, but most of all, not to BITE anyone, lol.


Bailey&Me said:


> Awww Bonnie, good to see you doing well and recuperating so well after your little surgery! We think your lamb chop leg looks cute too!!!
> 
> Linda, don't worry I'm the exact same way with Bailey - my vet usually asks me to leave the room when he needs to get shots or anything, because I freak out more than he does!
> 
> Soooo glad to hear that she's doing so well, Linda!!!


Nida, I'm glad I'm not alone! I felt so awful that I couldn't 'be there' for her, even if I was in the outer office. I just couldn't bear to hear her crying.


KAG said:


> That's so funny. How adorable is her teeny little leg?!!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoox


Thanks, Ker. It DOES look cute! Funny as he**, too!


Maisie and Me said:


> Her little Lambchop looks like it is healing well :thumbsup:.


It's healing very well according to her vet, Michelle. Our vet (whose name is also Michelle!) told me to just make sure she doesn't start licking it excessively or chewing the area. Then, I'd have to take out the dreaded collar...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay sweet Bonnie! I'm so happy to hear that you are all better. Couple of weeks 'till the hair grows back, and it will be like nothing ever happened.
:chili::chili::chili:Many loving kisses to dear, sweet, Bonnie girl.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Her little lamb chop leg looks really adorable. She's on he way to happier days,that's all that counts..
My Amy would cry like that too as soon as we weren't in view she calmed down...but if she saw us ,she'd cry until we held her...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - Bonnie knows that a lady doesn't belong in a cage. :angry: Being treated like a common criminal.:shocked: I bet she was worrying they'd make her do the perp walk and it would end up on New York 1. :brownbag: Too embarrassing! :smcry:
Glad she did well with the stitch removal and the recovery. :chili: 
Oh no, I bet she's also worried now that the restaurant will be calling her Lambchop instead of Monkey.:wub: Reminds me of Shari Lewis. :HistericalSmiley: (uhoh I'm dating myself :blush


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Yay sweet Bonnie! I'm so happy to hear that you are all better. Couple of weeks 'till the hair grows back, and it will be like nothing ever happened.
> :chili::chili::chili:Many loving kisses to dear, sweet, Bonnie girl.:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks, Sylvia! She had to have a little topical medication because one of the stitches didn't want to come out, so she has a teeny tiny little mark but otherwise she's just about perfect.


michellerobison said:


> Her little lamb chop leg looks really adorable. She's on he way to happier days,that's all that counts..
> My Amy would cry like that too as soon as we weren't in view she calmed down...but if she saw us ,she'd cry until we held her...


 Michelle, she's fine with the vet techs and Dr. Michelle holding her when I'm not in sight, but God forbid she should be put in a cage!


Snowbody said:


> Linda - Bonnie knows that a lady doesn't belong in a cage. :angry: Being treated like a common criminal.:shocked: I bet she was worrying they'd make her do the perp walk and it would end up on New York 1. :brownbag: Too embarrassing! :smcry:
> Glad she did well with the stitch removal and the recovery. :chili:
> Oh no, I bet she's also worried now that the restaurant will be calling her Lambchop instead of Monkey.:wub: Reminds me of Shari Lewis. :HistericalSmiley: (uhoh I'm dating myself :blush


LOL, Sue - I know! The idnigity, the humanity! The perp walk :smrofl:. Bonnie should have that one down pat!

I don't know where or how they came up with Monkey at the restaurant, but the busboys all call her Bonnie Bonita! You'll have to bring Tyler over to the East Side for a visit and we'll sit and have a nosh, provided you like Turkish food.

And, don't feel bad - I remember Lampchop and Shari, too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Now, Linda ... wouldn't you cry, too, if you were waiting in a cage for your doctor to see you?:innocent: 

Bonnie is in no way a drama queen, she was just scared or confused, poor baby. :wub: I'm like you though, it would have bothered me to hear Snowball cry. Knowing me, I wouldn't have left ... I would have gone to the back to be right there with him! :HistericalSmiley: 

Of course, you are not a horrible Mommy. You are the best Mommy to Bonnie ... we all know that, Linda.:tender::smootch:

Baby lamb chops ... the waiter better be careful!:HistericalSmiley: Actually, I think the name baby lamb chops is cute. :wub:

Bonnie looks as sweet and adorable as ever in the pictures.:wub::wub: I'm so happy for her and you that the nasty old bandage is off. :chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Awww, poor lil thing. I couldn't stand to hear her cry either, Linda. Glad she's on the mend and that skinny leg will fill in quickly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Linda, tell Bonnie-Monkey-Lamb we are all glad that this ordeal is behind her! and you!
Also, pretty soon we will be calling her "Bonnie fat legs" instead of skinny---that will probably make her cry again! We ladies are never happy for very long!
I didn't hear the report on the outcome of the biopsy so trusting all is well there too. Sending hugs to both of you! Special kisses to Bonnie from Kitzi! He can hardly stand to hear these stories!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Now, Linda ... wouldn't you cry, too, if you were waiting in a cage for your doctor to see you?:innocent:
> 
> Bonnie is in no way a drama queen, she was just scared or confused, poor baby. :wub: I'm like you though, it would have bothered me to hear Snowball cry. Knowing me, I wouldn't have left ... I would have gone to the back to be right there with him! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


You're right, Marie - I'd cry, too, if I were put in a cage waiting for a doctor! Maybe next time I'll ask them to just let me hold her until the very moment that the vet can see her.


Cosy said:


> Awww, poor lil thing. I couldn't stand to hear her cry either, Linda. Glad she's on the mend and that skinny leg will fill in quickly.


Thanks, Brit. Something tells me that Cosy would pitch a fit, too, if she had to suffer the indignity of being put in a cage :HistericalSmiley:.

I know the leg will fill in, but right now it looks so funny!:w00t:



edelweiss said:


> Linda, tell Bonnie-Monkey-Lamb we are all glad that this ordeal is behind her! and you!
> Also, pretty soon we will be calling her "Bonnie fat legs" instead of skinny---that will probably make her cry again! We ladies are never happy for very long!
> I didn't hear the report on the outcome of the biopsy so trusting all is well there too. Sending hugs to both of you! Special kisses to Bonnie from Kitzi! He can hardly stand to hear these stories!


Thanks, Sandi - I am so glad that this is over! LOL at Bonnie fat legs!

The biopsy came back negative, thank goodness. But, the vet had to remove a part of the bone because the lump was fused to it. Luckily, bone regenerates and cartilage will build so she shouldn't have any permanent weakness in her leg.

Tell Kitzi thank you for the kisses, and Bonnie returns them to her overseas boyfriend.:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, poor sweetie! Glad she's healing OK! And yes, they are drama queens!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Linda, I am so glad that precious Bonnie is healing well and that her stitches are out. I don't blame her for crying after being put in a caged. That is no place for a princess like her. I also don't blame you for not being able to stand the crying. I probably would have broken down and cried even harder. Would have been embarrassing though to find out she was throwing a hissy fit cause she was simply insulted. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am so happy to learn Bonnie's gonna be alright. What a relief for you!  And her!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

So happy to hear that Bonni is on the mend. I think that I would be the one doing the perp walk if I heard one of mine crying like that. Which actually has made me decide to start a new post about vet practices!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm right there with you. I can't stand to hear my babies cry. Bogie is my drama queen.
He cries if he even thinks something might hurt, long before anyone even touches him.
My sweet Cassie puts up with anything without a peep. I'm glad to hear Bonnie is all better, and she is still adorable even with the lamb chop leg.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAAAY stitches are out :chili::aktion033: I think that Bonnie was super brave when they took the stitches out 

eh! and I also think that her mommy was braver than I am :blush: I am sure that if it was me, I would have ran right in to where their crying noise came from to hold them :blush:

gotta love the Baby lamb chops  :wub:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> amazing how tiny their legs do look when shaved down eh?


hehe I was thinking the same :wub: I know that when the malts get their legs wet (body dry) normally when walking along the shore at the beach, their legs look like chicken legs lol


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Bonnie, I'm happy to see you're recovering from your surgery!

Sending lots of good well wishes to you!!! :wub:

I'm sure mommy will spoil you in the meantime! :thumbsup: Btw, you look supercute with your red lambchop! 

Alexandra


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Oh, poor sweetie! Glad she's healing OK! And yes, they are drama queens!


Thanks, Maggie.


lynda said:


> Hi Linda, I am so glad that precious Bonnie is healing well and that her stitches are out. I don't blame her for crying after being put in a caged. That is no place for a princess like her. I also don't blame you for not being able to stand the crying. I probably would have broken down and cried even harder. Would have been embarrassing though to find out she was throwing a hissy fit cause she was simply insulted. :HistericalSmiley:


Thanks, Lynda. My friend, who was there with me at the vet, said I turned white as a ghost and she made me go outside because I was freaking out. It was a little embarrassing when I found out that she was just in a cage, lol. She was probably there for 2-3 minutes but that doesn't make it any better.


almitra said:


> I am so happy to learn Bonnie's gonna be alright. What a relief for you!  And her!!


 Thanks, Sandra. It IS a relief, tha'ts for sure.


totallytotontuffy said:


> So happy to hear that Bonni is on the mend. I think that I would be the one doing the perp walk if I heard one of mine crying like that. Which actually has made me decide to start a new post about vet practices!


 I'm going to look for that thread, it will be interesting to see what people write. This was the first time this happened to me, but, in the past, I've just dropped Bonnie off for procedures and left. They have told me that she cries in the cage, so they usually take her out and hold her to keep her calm.


revakb2 said:


> I'm right there with you. I can't stand to hear my babies cry. Bogie is my drama queen.
> He cries if he even thinks something might hurt, long before anyone even touches him.
> My sweet Cassie puts up with anything without a peep. I'm glad to hear Bonnie is all better, and she is still adorable even with the lamb chop leg.


Reva, that's funny about Bogie - Bonnie can be so stoic and tough during an exam, including shots. In fact, two years ago when she had her liver cyst removed, the surgeon said she was already up and around that night. But, a cage? Totally different.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> YAAAY stitches are out :chili::aktion033: I think that Bonnie was super brave when they took the stitches out
> 
> eh! and I also think that her mommy was braver than I am :blush: I am sure that if it was me, I would have ran right in to where their crying noise came from to hold them :blush:
> 
> ...


Yes, Kat - she was very brave for the procedure, she just flips when being put in a cage. She's used to ruling our apartment and having free reign, so it must confuse her so.

I know! Their legs look so funny, don't they?


Alexa said:


> Bonnie, I'm happy to see you're recovering from your surgery!
> 
> Sending lots of good well wishes to you!!! :wub:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Alexandra. Yes, she's getting very spoiled!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...I guess she doesn't like to be caged in! I would have trouble hearing my baby cry as well. Glad she is recovering nicely.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda I have been praying for Miss Bonnie, she's looking pretty spunky.
I have a little story to tell on Miss bow
last year she had some tags removed from her body, we were suppose to pick her up later in the day, we were called 2 hours after we dropped her off, they wanted us to come get her, she had surgery, and was awake barking and carrying on, they said she was causing the other dogs to act out:innocent: drama queen:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

donnad said:


> Poor baby...I guess she doesn't like to be caged in! I would have trouble hearing my baby cry as well. Glad she is recovering nicely.


Donna, I was thinking of the old Cole Porter song, "Don't Fence Me In", lol!


Matilda's mommy said:


> Linda I have been praying for Miss Bonnie, she's looking pretty spunky.
> I have a little story to tell on Miss bow
> last year she had some tags removed from her body, we were suppose to pick her up later in the day, we were called 2 hours after we dropped her off, they wanted us to come get her, she had surgery, and was awake barking and carrying on, they said she was causing the other dogs to act out:innocent: drama queen:HistericalSmiley:


Paula, that's hilarious! Bonnie and Miss Bow must be sisters separated at birth.:wub:

Yes, Bonnie's doing very well. We should be able to get back into our regular bed next week (it's too high and I don't want her to jump that far just yet), and I can bathe her probably over the weekend. YAY!!:chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope you covered Bonnie's ears when the waiter made the lamb chop crack! 
She looks so little and gentle in her pics.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Canada said:


> I hope you covered Bonnie's ears when the waiter made the lamb chop crack!
> She looks so little and gentle in her pics.


:smrofl::smrofl: No, I didn't cover her ears! You should hear what I say to her sometimes, Jill. If we go for Chinese food, I tell her she's going to be called Moo Shu Bonnie, and if we go for Italian, I say Baked Ziti Bonnie.


----------

